# A Southern man don't need him around anyhow



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoping to cancel Joe Rogan, Neil Young wants others to boycott Spotify

Neil Young demanded Spotify remove his music over what he views as coronavirus vaccine misinformation being spread on the streaming platform by star podcaster Joe Rogan, according to Rolling Stone.​​It’s the latest public pushback against Rogan, who hosts Spotify’s most popular podcast, “The Joe Rogan Experience.” Spotify acquired the exclusive streaming rights to the show in 2020 in a deal reportedly worth more than $100 million.​​







Neil Young reportedly asks Spotify to remove his music over Joe Rogan's vaccine comments


It's the latest public pushback against Rogan, who hosts Spotify's current most popular podcast, "The Joe Rogan Experience."




www.cnbc.com


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Neii is one screwed up man child.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sure he doesn't need the money and this is all about principle, cause I'm betting his royalty checks next month will have begun to diminish.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

sounds like his ego was hurt by the possibility that he might have made a dangerous decision.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> _It’s the latest public pushback against Rogan, who hosts Spotify’s *most popular podcast*, “The Joe Rogan Experience.” Spotify acquired the exclusive streaming rights to the show in 2020 in a *deal reportedly worth more than $100 million*._


Doubt that Joe is worried.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kinderfeld said:


> Doubt that Joe is worried.


I am sure he is not. That 100 mill is as good as banked.

I am just amazed at the worms that crawl out of the ground wanting to cancel truth tellers.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I miss the days when washed up no talent posers went and played in Vegas until they disappeared. Instead of trying to remain relevant by giving political commentary.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I am sure he is not. That 100 mill is as good as banked.
> 
> I am just amazed at the worms that crawl out of the ground wanting to cancel truth tellers.


Even if it's a blatant lie they should still mind their own business.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Even if it's a blatant lie they should still mind their own business.


I have no problem with anyone calling out falsehoods and lies. I think that is healthy, but do it out in the open with facts.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I have no problem with anyone calling out falsehoods and lies. I think that is healthy, but do it out in the open with facts.


Agreed. Dont throw a hissy fit and use your clout to cancel anyone. Be an adult and prove them wrong.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Agreed. Dont throw a hissy fit and use your clout to cancel anyone. Be an adult and prove them wrong.


Exactly. You said that very well


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am curious. Do you think Rogan's podcast is constructive, or do you think he is damaging to something (I don't know what it might be)? Or are you ambivalent about what Rogan does in his podcast?

I do think Rogan lost some listeners by going to Spotify. I do think he did it for good reason. YouTube would have canceled him. He is still on YouTube, but those YT snippets are crafted to not raise the ire of YT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478059547688374281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478191963207704577


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lefties don't seem to mind when Biden and Fauci spread disinformation.
If you have an opinion that differs from theirs, they will do anything they can to shut you up.
What happened to the days when we could disagree without trying to ruin someone?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I despise leftist “Losers”.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Joe Rogan is ok. I don’t listen every day. I don’t take the drugs he takes. I think he is a truth seeker.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I should listen to Spotify more often. Pretty sure I have no Neil Yong on my play list.
I wonder if Mr. Young actually believes thinking people will obey his wish.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I am curious. Do you think Rogan's podcast is constructive, or do you think he is damaging to something (I don't know what it might be)? Or are you ambivalent about what Rogan does in his podcast?
> 
> I do think Rogan lost some listeners by going to Spotify. I do think he did it for good reason. YouTube would have canceled him. He is still on YouTube, but those YT snippets are crafted to not raise the ire of YT.
> 
> ...


If your asking me, I think he is pretty neutral when he does an interview. I hardly watch him but I might just have to start. 

On the flip side I always hated Roseanne Barr but when they cancelled her I started to gripe about how they did her. If she is truly a racist, she will be an even worse one now. You can't reform or help anyone by cancelling them.

Cancelers are worse than racist in my opinion. Like holy rollers who think they are always better than you no matter what you do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> If your asking me


Thanks for your reply.

I am asking anyone, everyone


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Lefties don't seem to mind when Biden and Fauci spread disinformation.
> If you have an opinion that differs from theirs, they will do anything they can to shut you up


Right. It's not the "disinformation" part that bothers them. They're OK with that...as long as it conforms to and advances their narrative. Remember what CNN did regarding Rogan's covid treatment?



Cornhusker said:


> What happened to the days when we could disagree without trying to ruin someone?


The left.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Joe Rogan is ok. I don’t listen every day. I don’t take the drugs he takes. I think he is a truth seeker.


No testosterone? No growth hormone? Not even a little weed?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I despise leftist “Losers”.


Me too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cornhusker said:


> What happened to the days when we could disagree without trying to ruin someone?


As this fiasco gasps into its end, the ones who called others unpatriotic, flat earthers, conspiracists, etc will do one of three things.
They will fade away from certain social groups, minimize and pretend they never said anything, or they will make light of it. What they will not do is come out and admit they were wrong, overreacted or apologize to the ones they wished would lose their jobs, their kids and their ability to function in public.
I am not sure when so many, as a group, began to relish the pain and suffering of their fellow countrymen over disagreement of opinion.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I am not sure when so many, as a group, began to relish the pain and suffering of their fellow countrymen over disagreement of opinion.


When they decided to no longer be the fellow countrymen of freedom loving patriots. They can go to hell.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Neil Young just proving Lynyrd Skynyrd correct.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Neil Young, an old, washed up musician throwing desperate attempts to stay relevant at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

CKelly78z said:


> Neil Young, an old, washed up musician throwing *desperate attempts to stay relevant* at the wall to see what sticks.


Isn't that the same thing that monkeys throw at people at the zoo?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Hoping to cancel Joe Rogan, Neil Young wants others to boycott Spotify
> 
> Neil Young demanded Spotify remove his music over what he views as coronavirus vaccine misinformation being spread on the streaming platform by star podcaster Joe Rogan, according to Rolling Stone.


I must admit I like his song Heart of Gold; however, I've always found it peculiar that someone from Canada would take such an overall negative stance against the states all the while becoming a Canadian ex-pat and living in the very country, he voices so much contempt for.

Why didn't he just stay in Canada and work at a reconciliation between the Francophones and the Anglophones?

That would take up ALL of his spare time.

And the Canadians would allow him to smoke all of the dope he wants.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

WSJ News Exclusive | Spotify Takes Down Neil Young’s Music After His Joe Rogan Ultimatum


The folk-rock star had over six million monthly listeners on the service, which he blames for spreading fake information about vaccines.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Spotify Takes Down Neil Young’s Music After His Joe Rogan Ultimatum
> 
> 
> The folk-rock star had over six million monthly listeners on the service, which he blames for spreading fake information about vaccines.
> ...


Ya know, he's always presented as a bitter, obsessed, crank.

Maybe it's because he never got over having been born in an igloo.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

U.S. Surgeon General Vivek Murthy said Tuesday on MSNBC that not only the government, but Big Tech companies have a role to play when it comes to censoring so-called “misinformation” and curating “accurate” information to the public. 








Biden Surgeon General Suggests Joe Rogan Podcast Should Be Censored: Big Tech ‘Has Important Role To Play’ | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


> U.S. Surgeon General Vivek Murthy said Tuesday on MSNBC that not only the government, but Big Tech companies have a role to play when it comes to censoring so-called “misinformation” and curating “accurate” information to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> “The Joe Rogan Experience” reaches an average of 11 million people per episode, The Blaze noted, adding, “CNN Primetime averages less than one million. The regime and its acolytes in the media call for Rogan’s censorship because they are losing to him. They resent the fact that the guy who hosted ‘Fear Factor’ is thought of as a more reliable news source than their legacy networks.”



And there you have it.

Joe Rogan is cutting into the bottom line of the media wing of the democratic party.

Oh, the humanity!!!

He must be stopped!

For the sake of the children, of course.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> U.S. Surgeon General Vivek Murthy said Tuesday on MSNBC that not only the government, but Big Tech companies have a role to play when it comes to censoring so-called “misinformation” and curating “accurate” information to the public.


They better look at their so called news sources. For everyone else the First Amendment applies.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


>


Does Rogan use Rogaine?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Google searches for "Who is Neil Young reaches record hight."


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiro said:


> Google searches for "Who is Neil Young reaches record hight."


I remember some of his songs, heard them on an eight track, my uncle's truck had an eight track player. I am I said. Cracklin Rosie. Decent voice, canned orchestra music, cringy lyrics.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

barnbilder said:


> I remember some of his songs, heard them on an eight track, my uncle's truck had an eight track player.* I am I said. Cracklin Rosie.* Decent voice, canned orchestra music, cringy lyrics.


Um, Neil Diamond (The Jewish Elvis) is the artist of the songs you mentioned, not Neil Young (The Bitter Canadian Crank).


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> Um, Neil Diamond (The Jewish Elvis) is the artist of the songs you mentioned, not Neil Young (The Bitter Canadian Crank).


Dang, how many Neils with annoying music did they have back then?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Too bad spotify doesn't toss all his songs except for _Let's Impeach the President_. I think that one fits the current POTUS. Just take out Al Queeda and put in Taliban.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Did money change hands?

The globalist World Health Organization (W.H.O.) announced Thursday it sided with left-wing rocker Neil Young in his stand-off with podcaster Joe Rogan and streaming giant Spotify.​







W.H.O. Backs Neil Young Against Joe Rogan: Demands End to 'Infodemic'


The globalist World Health Organization is siding with left-wing rocker Neil Young in his stand-off with podcaster Joe Rogan and Spotify.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Earlier this week, Neil Young pulled his music from Spotify after falling out with the platform over its hosting of Joe Rogan and COVID misinformation. So now, of course, rival streamer Apple Music is courting Young and his fans, sending out tweets, playlists, and even push notifications to brand itself as “The home of Neil Young.” 








Apple trolls Spotify with Neil Young tweets, playlists, and push notifications


“We love Neil,” says Apple




www.theverge.com


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Ultimatums usually turn out poorly.

Not the first time Neil has done something like this. 1982 and 1983 he recorded 2 very 'unNeil-like' albums (Trans and Everybody's Rockin') to 'fulfill contractual obligations' to Geffen Records. Trans was vocoder and synthisizer and Rockin' was rockabilly. All 25 minutes of the album, both sides.

And he didn't tour to support either. I like alot of Neil music, but he already got his money from me. And yes, I have both of those, on vinyl.

Never listened to Rogan. Don't know his political views, other than Neil issued an ultimatum, so he must not be on the political left. I am beginning to cancel everyone who supports this cancel culture. And yes, that includes some family members.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Google searches for "Who is Neil Young reaches record hight."


One of those searches was me. 😊


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Riverdale said:


> Never listened to Rogan. Don't know his political views, other than Neil issued an ultimatum, so he must not be on the political left.


Rogan is politically androgynous. He is a far left thinker. He might be called a Leftist Libertarian. 









Is Joe Rogan a republican or democrat?


PODCAST host Joe Rogan has been vocal about his political affiliations on his show The Joe Rogan Experience. The 53-year-old got slammed on social media for suggesting to young people to not get th…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They paved paradise and put up a parking lot
With a pink hotel, a boutique, and a swingin’ hot spot

Don’t it always seem to go

That you don’t know what you got ’til it’s gone
They paved paradise and put up a parking lot










We are a coalition of scientists, medical professionals, professors, and science communicators spanning a wide range of fields such as microbiology, immunology, epidemiology, and neuroscience and we are calling on Spotify to take action against the mass-misinformation events which continue to occur on its platform. With an estimated 11 million listeners per episode, JRE is the world's largest podcast and has tremendous influence. Though Spotify has a responsibility to mitigate the spread of misinformation on its platform, the company presently has no misinformation policy. 

This is not only a scientific or medical concern; it is a sociological issue of devastating proportions and Spotify is responsible for allowing this activity to thrive on its platform. _We, the undersigned doctors, nurses, scientists, and educators thus call on Spotify to immediately establish a clear and public policy to moderate misinformation on its platform._

Signed,

*Adriana Sosa*, *DO*: Medical Resident 

*Adrianna Tseretopoulos, MBBS, MRCGP: *Physician

*Alexis Paulson, MSN, APRN*: Nurse Practitioner

*Alie Ward*: Host/Science Correspondent, Ologies Podcast

And about 50 more...



Joni Mitchell Library - An Open Letter to Spotify: JoniMitchell.com, January 28, 2022


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487155227413204993


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487122114410913793


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Spotify will give you plenty of options other than the two who turned in their notice.
Just put them in your search or use similar genres.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder how many more will follow the protestors of yesteryear


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that Joni Mitchell is on board I feel like the stegosaurs and tyrannosaurs will be next.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> Now that Joni Mitchell is on board I feel like the stegosaurs and tyrannosaurs will be next.


Marc Bolan is dead


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Lefties don't seem to mind when Biden and Fauci spread disinformation.
> If you have an opinion that differs from theirs, they will do anything they can to shut you up.
> What happened to the days when we could disagree without trying to ruin someone?





HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487155227413204993


 Yoko Ono, too!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> Now that Joni Mitchell is on board I feel like the stegosaurs and tyrannosaurs will be next.


I don't even know who that is.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

barnbilder said:


> Now that Joni Mitchell is on board I feel like the stegosaurs and tyrannosaurs will be next.


You must be much younger than I’d thought.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

fireweed farm said:


> You must be much younger than I’d thought.


Sorry, I wasn't part of the whole generation rolling around in the mud having sex with strangers while a deadly pandemic ran it's course through the older folks. I do find it funny that now that they are the older folks we are supposed to take pandemics seriously.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

How many records would Crosby Stills Nash and Rogan have sold if they had stayed home during that pandemic, and socially distanced themselves like good boys and girls?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> Sorry, I wasn't part of the whole generation rolling around in the mud having sex with strangers while a deadly pandemic ran it's course through the older folks. I do find it funny that now that they are the older folks we are supposed to take pandemics seriously.


What was the pandemic in the late 60s?
Serious question. I’ve never heard about that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What was the pandemic in the late 60s?
> Serious question. I’ve never heard about that.


It was back when we could name the flu after the town it came from. While China had two free breakaway countries, Hong Kong and Taiwan,


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

All those people pulling out if Rogan isn't removed make me want to watch Rogan's programs on spotify.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> All those people pulling out if Rogan isn't removed make me want to watch Rogan's programs on spotify.


Sounds like a good plan to me…


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

HDRider said:


> They paved paradise and put up a parking lot
> With a pink hotel, a boutique, and a swingin’ hot spot
> 
> Don’t it always seem to go
> ...


That's priceless, fewer than 100 individuals pushing the government's position and they get media coverage. But the Great Barrington Declaration which now has over 920,000 signatures (62,000+ medical and scientific experts, and more than 858,000 individuals world wide) and the mass media barely acknowledged it. Here is a link to their site:









Great Barrington Declaration and Petition


As infectious disease epidemiologists and public health scientists we have grave concerns about the damaging physical and mental health impacts of the prevailing COVID-19 policies, and recommend an approach we call Focused Protection




gbdeclaration.org


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So a "woke" guy cancels himself.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

The funniest part is that both him and Joni Mitchell were protest song writers.

They hated "The Man", corporations and anybody telling them what to do or think.

I guess old age changes your perspective or something. As you need corporations to make your Depends and someone to tell you when to eat your jello cup.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Like a lot of rockers from the 60s who pretended to be rebels, he is just a scared little man.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> All those people pulling out if Rogan isn't removed make me want to watch Rogan's programs on spotify.


You might want to watch the much shorter snippets on YT. Rogan runs 3+ hours each day on Spotify. The snippets are 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> You might want to watch the much shorter snippets on YT. Rogan runs 3+ hours each day on Spotify. The snippets are 10 or 15 minutes.


Thanks for the warning. With the unmetered 'net connection I could just plug the tablet charger into the outlet, set up the program and go about my day just like I do when trying to watch a movie on tv. It's all about the ratings anyway. 😉


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just a couple tidbits about that old rebel Mr. Young.
He had previously sold 50% ownership in his catalog of music, about 1100 songs, for the tidy sum of $50 million dollars, give or take.
He doesn't need the money, so one might want to believe that maybe he was doing this (Joe Rogan thing) for idealogical reasons. However, the corporation that owns those rights would be none other than Blackrock.
If you do not know who Blackrock is, they have been in the news a lot over the past few years for their massive buy ups of residential single family homes in the US, and are one of the indicators as to why homeownership is becoming more difficult, and renting isnt.
I don't begrudge the man his payday, just be honest about who you claim to be when it doesn't jive with who is signing your checks.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> I am curious. Do you think Rogan's podcast is constructive, or do you think he is damaging to something (I don't know what it might be)? Or are you ambivalent about what Rogan does in his podcast?



I listen to Joe every week. He is truly curious and searching for the truth.

Many libs have been invited to the show but they refuse. Generally speaking, people who support the government will not go on shows with people who challenge big pharma.
Chris Williamson had a leading liberal advocate on once. All the guy did was attack people personally. Honestly, I was embarrassed listening. Chris was very polite and considerate with him. The topic of the show was something like: "Why do liberals feel the way they do" The point was to understand why liberals have the strong opinions that they hold.

WRT Joe Rogan, WSJ headline









Joe Rogan Apologizes, Spotify Publishes Content Policy in Response to Neil Young Outcry


The podcaster pledged to be more balanced, while the streaming giant created a Covid-19 information hub.




www.wsj.com





Joe apologizes for not having more pro vax peeps on. That is disgusting. I like Mitchell, young not so much, but they are being bullies.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Rogan runs 3+ hours each day on Spotify.


That is what I like about the program. It is more like a natural conversation. You notice a change in peoples demeanor after about an hour. I think it can be more revealing about who the person is.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Has anyone else thought that Neil Young may be playing a Engelbert Humperdinck or Tom Jones trick? 
They had a news release asking women to "stop throwing their panties up on stage". 

This was at the end of their careers too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They broke him


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

“I want to thank Spotify for being so supportive during this time and I’m very sorry that this is happening to them and that they’re taking so much heat from it,” Rogan said Sunday. He also apologized to Young and Mitchell.

In a nearly 10-minute long video posted on Instagram, Rogan said he is open to changes to the show such as booking more mainstream experts after having controversial ones and doing more research on certain topics. Rogan praised Spotify for its latest decision to add content advisories to any material mentioning Covid-19, and direct its users to public health sites for more information. He also thanked the platform for its support.

Shares of Spotify were up more than 10% in early trading Monday.








Joe Rogan apologizes to Spotify and musicians amid boycott over his podcast


Rogan said he would be open to changes to the show like booking mainstream experts after having controversial ones and doing more research on certain topics.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said "They broke him"

Maybe. I certainly hope not.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Money speaks. He has agreed to change what he does. Looks like Young succeeded at least in part in making his point.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Who would have figured Neil Young was for censorship, lol?
Yes $50 million made a lot of noise to Ole Neil, so he cashed in with the corps he used to bash and he thought no one would know he was just an old poser.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Yes $50 million made a lot of noise to Ole Neil, so he cashed in with the corps he used to bash and he thought no one would know he was just an old poser.


That old poser won this round.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He didn't really win. Young pulled his music and Rogan is still on Spotify. So Spotify has warnings about covid content, big deal. Rogan is still on Spotify, Young isn't. Seems like Young succeeded only in getting his name in the news. But maybe that was the whole point?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe there was a fellow named Neil Young that also went on a rampage sometime ago, blaming homosexuals for AIDS. If I recall, he stated during an interview with Melody Maker that "You go to a supermarket and you see a fa--0_t behind the f-ing_ cash register and you don't want him handling your potatoes."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I guess he won because he said "If you don't censor this guy's message I won't let you listen to "Keep On Rockin' In The Free World" anymore!
He ultimately canceled himself....


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

As I said before, Joe Has always been open for speakers from both sides of the conversation, BUT the people who represent the government POV are reluctant to do so, and they certainly will not come on with someone who challanges the government POV.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

He won because he stood up for what he believes in. He had his music removed from Spotify and forfeits income he might earn from that sight. You may not agree with his stance or his methods but he used his rights and stands behind what he did. Can you really fault that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I believe Young has every right to do what he belives is best for him.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy to see Neil and Joni got through to Rogan. At least lip service. He knows he’s full of crap and only there for ratings, admits it all the time. 

Seems conservatives here are all about free speech so long as you agree with it. Otherwise you act like bullies. Or maybe your acting like a bunch of tourists.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Whoa, hold your horses! Where did anyone say Young had to put his stuff back on spotify or we were going to beat him up and take his lunch money? Where did anyone threaten physical harm to Young for pulling out of spotify? 

Are you aware that this stunt has given Young more news coverage than anything he has done in the past 10 years? This was a publicity stunt, plain and simple. Young got what he wanted, in a roundabout way. His supporters will visit his approved sites and maybe buy some of his music. The non-supporters are googling "who is Neil Young" and talking about him. No amount of money spent on advertising could possibly have bought his this much fame.

Young used his influence and money to try to get people to boycott spotify. He used his influence to change how Rogan does his business. That fits the definition of "bully".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> He won because he stood up for what he believes in. He had his music removed from Spotify and forfeits income he might earn from that sight. You may not agree with his stance or his methods but he used his rights and stands behind what he did. Can you really fault that?


 Lol, you imagine you know what he believes in.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Lol, you imagine you know what he believes in.


I don't have to imagine. His actions and words spoke for him.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> He won because he stood up for what he believes in. He had his music removed from Spotify and forfeits income he might earn from that sight. You may not agree with his stance or his methods but he used his rights and stands behind what he did. Can you really fault that?


He lost, big time. He told Spotify that if they didn't sensor Rogan, he would pull his songs off the platform. That didn't work out well for Neil at all, not one bit. He lost all the money generated by Spotify, granted he wasn't making much anyway, and he tucked his tail and ran home. Rogan still has his platform and Neil doesn't. That's not a win. Sure, he stood up for his misguided beliefs, but he lost big time. Unless.....it was just a ploy by Neil to generate hits because his music is so old that nobody remembers him, or listens to him.
Rogan and Spotify won this and Neil and what's her face lost.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I don't have to imagine. His actions and words spoke for him.


They sure did. Neil has no platform and Joe still does. Joe is getting paid millions and Neil gets nada, zip, zero. Yup, sounds like Neil won for sure!
🤣🤣


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> He lost, big time. He told Spotify that if they didn't sensor Rogan, he would pull his songs off the platform. That didn't work out well for Neil at all, not one bit. He lost all the money generated by Spotify, granted he wasn't making much anyway, and he tucked his tail and ran home. Rogan still has his platform and Neil doesn't. That's not a win. Sure, he stood up for his misguided beliefs, but he lost big time. Unless.....it was just a ploy by Neil to generate hits because his music is so old that nobody remembers him, or listens to him.
> Rogan and Spotify won this and Neil and what's her face lost.


Is that your supposition or do you have numbers to back you up? I can download or stream his music on other platforms.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Is that your supposition or do you have numbers to back you up? I can download or stream his music on other platforms.


Nope, logic was used. So was common sense. 
You are more than free to do whatever you wish. Just pointing out that Neils battle with Joe lost him his biggest revenue stream. Joe lost.....nothing. Millions are flowing into Joe's bank account, zero into Neils from Spotify. Neil lost, Joe won. It really is that simple.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Nope, logic was used. So was common sense.
> You are more than free to do whatever you wish. Just pointing out that Neils battle with Joe lost him his biggest revenue stream. Joe lost.....nothing. Millions are flowing into Joe's bank account, zero into Neils from Spotify. Neil lost, Joe won. It really is that simple.


Your belief that it was his biggest revenue stream is not fact. You have no idea if he lost anything or he will make it up in other ways. Maybe he believes that any money lost was worth it. It sure seems that both Spotify and Rogan jumped when he stood behind his word. If he bought and paid for that then he likely thinks he got his money's worth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is a good article on the situation. Neil Young’s Spotify exodus is a test case for artists who dare question music industry dogma. - Music Business Worldwide

"There can be no doubt that Neil Young has yanked his music from Spotify on a point of principle. Nor that he’s fully prepared to sacrifice his earnings as a result.

Yet he’s also just laid the groundwork to shatter erroneous music biz dogma that’s lain unquestioned for too many years. Young might even grow his own business as a result.

In fact, I suspect that Neil Young may be about to prove that a swathe of established artists – namely prestige catalog artists – really don’t need Spotify to survive anymore."

Looks like he just may do a lot of good for many other artists as well.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Your belief that it was his biggest revenue stream is not fact. You have no idea if he lost anything or he will make it up in other ways. Maybe he believes that any money lost was worth it. It sure seems that both Spotify and Rogan jumped when he stood behind his word. If he bought and paid for that then he likely thinks he got his money's worth.


It's common sense. What is his biggest revenue source? You seem to know. I absolutely know for a fact Neil lost money because of his pulling his songs off Spotify. Im sure Neil felt that Spotify would capitulate, but they didn't and now he has to live with his poor decisions. Joe is taking millions and Neil gets zero from Spotify. Neil lost this one, but im sure he's to old to realize the ramifications of his hypocrisy.


painterswife said:


> Here is a good article on the situation. Neil Young’s Spotify exodus is a test case for artists who dare question music industry dogma. - Music Business Worldwide
> 
> "There can be no doubt that Neil Young has yanked his music from Spotify on a point of principle. Nor that he’s fully prepared to sacrifice his earnings as a result.
> 
> ...


That's great, but he still lost to Joe and Spotify. He can say whatever makes him feel better about losing. May or will are two vastly different things. And you have zero proof that this will be a good thing for Neil and other musicians. It's pure conjecture on your part, or wishful thinking.

Eta: i, am a musician too!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I don't have to imagine. His actions and words spoke for him.


You mean the words he used in talking about the gay store clerk?
Please continue. I enjoy listening to the mechanisms behind the selective support or bias of unreasoned thought.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> Seems conservatives here are all about free speech so long as you agree with it. Otherwise you act like bullies. Or maybe your acting like a bunch of tourists.


Rogan isn't conservative. He makes a point to mention that a lot.
Would you be about free speech? You know, like Rogan and his guests?
Like Bill Mahr and his guests?
If your neighbor told the city to force you to take down your flag, or mow your grass when he chose, or else, who would be the bully Fireweed? You?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

JeffreyD said:


> They sure did. Neil has no platform and Joe still does. Joe is getting paid millions and Neil gets nada, zip, zero. Yup, sounds like Neil won for sure!
> 🤣🤣


Neil is 78. He never needed Spotify to “win”. 
Good on him for using his own self made platform. Put on After the Goldrush, or Decade. It’s all good. 
Spotify’s for people that stare at their phones all day anyhow.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> Rogan isn't conservative. He makes a point to mention that a lot.
> Would you be about free speech? You know, like Rogan and his guests?
> Like Bill Mahr and his guests?
> If your neighbor told the city to force you to take down your flag, or mow your grass when he chose, or else, who would be the bully Fireweed? You?


To generalize. Anti science is now conservative. Ivermectin for covid, and antivaxx has become conservative. Rogan gets views from conservative talking points.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Rogan is an entertainer and gets paid for just that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> To generalize. Anti science is now conservative. Ivermectin for covid, and antivaxx has become conservative. Rogan gets views from conservative talking points.


That would be your opinion.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So would that also mean the bullying, threatening, censoring, mandating, forcing and canceling would be liberal? I mean since you are wanting everything in a box.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> So would that also mean the bullying, threatening, censoring, mandating, forcing and canceling would be liberal? I mean since you are wanting everything in a box.


You tell me. 
I never said I want anything in a box.
Disease and misinformation shouldn’t be political.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> He didn't really win. Young pulled his music and Rogan is still on Spotify. So Spotify has warnings about covid content, big deal. Rogan is still on Spotify, Young isn't. Seems like Young succeeded only in getting his name in the news. But maybe that was the whole point?


He apologized

Never apologize


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Neil Young (what an ironic name for a fossil) would be a hypocrite if he were even relevant. He made cash from killing people with a horrible disease. And has the nerve to call out a fellow capitalist entertainer.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> So would that also mean the bullying, threatening, censoring, mandating, forcing and canceling would be liberal?


You been living under a rock?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I finally found Rachel Maddow on the virus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475193955704881152


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The best part was when he said he really liked Chuck E's in Love, which was written and performed by Rickie Lee Jones, not Joni Mitchell.

I'm sure he didn't say it on purpose, but it does show how irrelevant Young and Mitchell are.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I finally found Rachel Maddow on the virus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475193955704881152


Fauci said effectively the same thing. 'Vaccinated people are a dead end to the virus' blah, blah, blah. Don't let the Branch Covidians preach their revisionist history unchallenged.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This one is for you Moon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488109495440093188


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> He apologized
> 
> Never apologize


Never apologize if you haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Never apologize if you haven't done anything wrong.


Don't do anything wrong and you never have to apologize


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We mustn't ever use our platform to spread weird medical conspiracy theories that don't jive with the science.








Joni Mitchell Reveals Battle with Morgellons Disease


The music icon says the illness "seems like it's from outer space"




people.com


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> We mustn't ever use our platform to spread weird medical conspiracy theories that don't jive with the science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust the "science" and silence dissent even if it comes from science.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I Think Mr. Rogan needs to do some digging here. There might be a story here. When confronted by a detractor that happens to suffer from what some medical professionals consider a form of "delusional parasitosis". Sufferers of this condition, in addition to having a history of drug use in some cases, also do quite a bit of doctor shopping. Some of them even try to get doctors to prescribe them "horse wormers" for what very well may be a psychiatric condition. Imagine if Rogan could find out that Ms. Mitchell is a fellow horse wormer abuser. Wouldn't that be quite ironic? Somebody in Joe's patreon circle need to drop a dime on this little tidbit that I ducked.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Study up on this disease, and then consider that someone who is attacking Joe Rogan, by calling for his censure, is a sufferer of this disease. 





__





Morgellons - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> Happy to see Neil and Joni got through to Rogan. At least lip service. He knows he’s full of crap and only there for ratings, admits it all the time.
> 
> Seems conservatives here are all about free speech so long as you agree with it. Otherwise you act like bullies. Or maybe your acting like a bunch of tourists.


You have it backwards. We are tired of liberals trying to cancel free speech. 

I don't give a flip about what Neil and Joni say. Or Rogan either for that matter. All I care about is the right for them to say it without being bullied into not being able to say it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> You have it backwards. We are tired of liberals trying to cancel free speech.
> 
> I don't give a flip about what Neil and Joni say. Or Rogan either for that matter. All I care about is the right for them to say it without being bullied into not being able to say it.


Well, if you are going to cancel speech, at least be fair about it. You can't have one person cancelled for suggesting alternative treatments for one emerging disease and have another calling for his cancelling that describes her emerging disease as "being sent by aliens". I contacted Joe. Hopefully this situation will be addressed on a future podcast.

Space aliens sending worms that make people itch, worms coming out of people's skin, sometimes infecting furniture. Sometimes they are glow in the dark worms. Sounds perfectly legit. And they have petitioned the CDC to study their disease, (using our tax dollars) even though scientists have been unable to find any parasites in people's skin, or on their chairs.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> You have it backwards. We are tired of liberals trying to cancel free speech.
> 
> I don't give a flip about what Neil and Joni say. Or Rogan either for that matter. All I care about is the right for them to say it without being bullied into not being able to say it.


Businesses want to make money. If they choose to have rules that they believe will help them feed the bottom line then that is their right. Private individuals do not have a right to free speech on sites a business pays for. Neil voted with his money. Spotify and Rogan voted right back by changing posting guidelines and agreeing to them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Joe buckled. Free speech lost Censorship reigns


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't blame Joe. The forces to squelch free speech are too powerful and too well organized. All of this is just more evidence of the hate in this country for what America WAS.

Civil rights groups organize a boycott. Advertisers pull their campaigns. A hashtag trends. The platform’s employees threaten to walk out. Days later, the chief executive is forced to choose between barring a popular creator — and face the fury of his fans — or being seen as a hypocrite and an enabler of dangerous behavior.​​If this scenario sounds familiar, it’s because a version of it has occurred on every major internet media platform over the last half decade. Facebook and Alex Jones, Twitter and Donald Trump, YouTube and PewDiePie, Netflix and Dave Chappelle: Every major platform has found itself trapped, at some point, between this particular rock and a hard place.​​Now, it’s Spotify’s turn.​







Spotify’s Joe Rogan Problem Isn’t Going Away


Stop me if you’ve heard this one before: A popular internet personality, beloved by millions for his irreverent, anti-establishment commentary,



dnyuz.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is one example, one out of many, that work to kill social media a vehicle for free speech. And they always do it under the guise of some noble cause.

UltraViolet is a powerful and rapidly growing community of people mobilized to fight sexism and create a more inclusive world that accurately represents all women, from politics and government to media and pop culture.​​UltraViolet is a community of one million people that drives feminist cultural and political change. Through people power and strategic advocacy, we work to improve the lives of women and girls of all identities and backgrounds, and all people impacted by sexism, by dismantling discrimination and creating a cost for sexism.​​We fight attacks against women and work toward a proactive vision of what equality looks like for women. We demand accountability from individuals, the media, and institutions that perpetuate sexist narratives or seek to limit the rights, safety, and economic security of women.​




About Us - We Are UltraViolet







weareultraviolet.org




I wonder where UltraViolet gets funding?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ironically named, here is another squelcher









American University, Washington, D.C.


American University is a leader among Washington DC universities in global education. American University enrolls a diverse student body from throughout the United States and nearly 140 countries.




www.american.edu





and another





__





Digital Forensics Lab | Cyber Security Research and Education Institute


The Security Analysis and Information Assurance Laboratory (SAIAL), a $1.5 million state-of-the-art laboratory, gives UTD the ability to conduct cyber s...




csi.utdallas.edu


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Neil Young was always a communist propaganda tool. Now more of a fossilized communist propaganda tool. Mitchell is the same, only she has a disease caused by space aliens that cause glow in the dark worms to bust out of her skin, so she is a leading authority on dangerous medical claims.

It's always about communism. We've always been fighting communism. Hopefully we always will be.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> Neil Young was always a communist propaganda tool. Now more of a fossilized communist propaganda tool. Mitchell is the same, only she has a disease caused by space aliens that cause glow in the dark worms to bust out of her skin, so she is a leading authority on dangerous medical claims.
> 
> It's always about communism. We've always been fighting communism. Hopefully we always will be.


Those two represent something much larger than themselves

There are a lot of arrogant people (TPTB) that do not want individuals to decide what to believe. They want to tell is what to believe.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

barnbilder said:


> Neil Young was always a communist propaganda tool. Now more of a fossilized communist propaganda tool. Mitchell is the same, only she has a disease caused by space aliens that cause glow in the dark worms to bust out of her skin, so she is a leading authority on dangerous medical claims.
> 
> It's always about communism. We've always been fighting communism. Hopefully we always will be.


Both had polio.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Those two represent something much larger than themselves
> 
> There are a lot of arrogant people (TPTB) that do not want individuals to decide what to believe. They want to tell is what to believe.


How would that be different from Rogan and some of the clowns Rogan interviews? As they are getting stoned on camera. 
I don’t see an issue with adding a disclaimer making note that what you are about to watch may be trash. Hey, Christian groups did it with some of the music I listened to when I was a kid.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> How would that be different from Rogan and some of the clowns Rogan interviews? As they are getting stoned on camera.
> I don’t see an issue with adding a disclaimer making note that what you are about to watch may be trash. Hey, Christian groups did it with some of the music I listened to when I was a kid.


Rogan isn't trying to get them removed from a platform as far as I know. In Rogan's world, you can listen to Young and Mitchell. In Young and Mitchell's world, you can't listen to Rogan.

It's not a difficult difference to understand.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> How would that be different from Rogan and some of the clowns Rogan interviews? As they are getting stoned on camera.
> I don’t see an issue with adding a disclaimer making note that what you are about to watch may be trash. Hey, Christian groups did it with some of the music I listened to when I was a kid.


One side does as they please.

The other side plays fascist and tries to stop them.

I can't help it if you can tell the difference.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

HDRider said:


> One side does as they please.
> 
> The other side plays fascist and tries to stop them.
> 
> I can't help it if you can tell the difference.


Communist or fascist? 
And both sides are doing as they please. Only Rogan is doing it for money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> Communist or fascist?
> And both sides are doing as they please. Only Rogan is doing it for money.


Liker I said, you can't tell the difference


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So she is right, in a way Young did win. Young is still off the air but Rogan had to apologize and do some butt kissing to stay on the air. For some people the apology is enough.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Businesses want to make money. If they choose to have rules that they believe will help them feed the bottom line then that is their right. Private individuals do not have a right to free speech on sites a business pays for. Neil voted with his money. Spotify and Rogan voted right back by changing posting guidelines and agreeing to them.


It's still caused by peer pressure from the left. It's bullying. 

If a bunch of high school girls tell another girl that she needs to lose her virginity, and she caves to it and gets pregnant, I guess that's just the way it is huh? 

This is the same thing to me. A bunch of kids bullying someone else.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Well, if you are going to cancel speech, at least be fair about it. You can't have one person cancelled for suggesting alternative treatments for one emerging disease and have another calling for his cancelling that describes her emerging disease as "being sent by aliens". I contacted Joe. Hopefully this situation will be addressed on a future podcast.
> 
> Space aliens sending worms that make people itch, worms coming out of people's skin, sometimes infecting furniture. Sometimes they are glow in the dark worms. Sounds perfectly legit. And they have petitioned the CDC to study their disease, (using our tax dollars) even though scientists have been unable to find any parasites in people's skin, or on their chairs.


They can start a non profit to gather money to research glowing worms.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> They can start a non profit to gather money to research glowing worms.


I think the money would be better spent if she used it to do something about the bats in her belfry.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> It's still caused by peer pressure from the left. It's bullying.
> 
> If a bunch of high school girls tell another girl that she needs to lose her virginity, and she caves to it and gets pregnant, I guess that's just the way it is huh?
> 
> This is the same thing to me. A bunch of kids bullying someone else.


LOL Welcome to life. The right and the left voice their stances and both exert pressure if they can. Nothing new.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is easy to see who is right, and in the right

Those that work to censor others are always wrong, and those that transact in the free exchange of ideas are right, and in the right


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is easy to see who is right, and in the right
> 
> Those that work to censor others are always wrong, and those that transact in the free exchange of ideas are right, and in the right


Speech is not free if you are getting paid for it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Speech is not free if you are getting paid for it.


That does not even make sense

If censors try to stop Rogan then he is unable to speak freely, and we are deprived a source of information that challenges the conflicts of the approved narrative until there are no challenges. Zero challenges is not a good place to be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> That does not even make sense
> 
> If censors try to stop Rogan then he is unable to speak freely, and we are deprived a source of information that challenges the conflicts of the approved narrative until there are no challenges. Zero challenges is not a good place to be.


He is an entertainer and he gets paid for his words. His speech is not free to the consumer either. He is a business and he works for another business. 
He is free to provide his information on his own time or with his own money. Those paying him have decided he does not have free speech on their dime. He agreed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488019683404136448


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> He is an entertainer and he gets paid for his words. His speech is not free to the consumer either. He is a business and he works for another business.
> He is free to provide his information on his own time or with his own money. Those paying him have decided he does not have free speech on their dime.


You can watch him for free


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You can watch him for free


You pay by listening to ads on Spotify.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You pay by listening to ads on Spotify.


I use an adblocker, and you can skip ahead 

That is not even the point.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

For all the controversy, I haven't seen anyone document anything that was said that was mis or disinformation.

Neil Young is a leftist and so are those that have joined him. They pretend to be edgy and rebellious, but they are simply dogmatic and unable to handle information that challenges their beliefs.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Speech is not free if you are getting paid for it.


Cute, but wrong definition of free.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> Neil is 78. He never needed Spotify to “win”.
> Good on him for using his own self made platform. Put on After the Goldrush, or Decade. It’s all good.
> Spotify’s for people that stare at their phones all day anyhow.


He needed Spotify to continue his relevance. Other than Spotify, he was relegated to obscurity. But if you listen to his songs, you would see his blatant hypocrisy. Neil was offended by Joe having one of the pioneering scientists who helped develop the Rmna vaccines. It's clear that Neil hates differing opinions. He lost what little credibility he had. Remember when Neil bashed gay folks in his songs?
I do....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> To generalize. Anti science is now conservative. Ivermectin for covid, and antivaxx has become conservative. Rogan gets views from conservative talking points.


Sorry, the liberals have a lock on misinformation. The cdc, nih, local, state "officials" have been lying to us for years. Look up "Sea Spray" experiment. 238 other times the government used us, without our knowledge, to experiment on us and lied about it.
Tuskegee ring a bell? Ill trust one of the pioneers of the Rmna before i trust a beurocrat in a government paid position. How about you?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Neil was offended by Joe having one of the pioneering scientists who helped develop the Rmna vaccines.


It is hard to imagine that being NY's motivation. 


Big Pharma and mainstream media are largely owned by two asset management firms: BlackRock and Vanguard.
Drug companies are driving COVID-19 responses — all of which, so far, have endangered rather than optimized public health — and mainstream media have been willing accomplices in spreading their propaganda, a false official narrative that leads the public astray and fosters fear based on lies.
Vanguard and BlackRock are the top two owners of Time Warner, Comcast, Disney and News Corp, four of the six media companies that control more than 90% of the U.S. media landscape.









Who Owns Big Pharma + Big Media? You’ll Never Guess.


BlackRock and the Vanguard Group, the two largest asset management firms in the world, combined own The New York Times and other legacy media, along with Big Pharma.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blackrock owns NY

Blackrock owns media
Blackrock owns Pharma

Rogan is hurting media & Pharma


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Others joinng NY and JM

Nils Lofgren 
India Arie 
Graham Nash

India Arie has joined the growing protest over Joe Rogan’s penchant for peddling misinformation on Spotify—and she’s added further fuel to the outrage by pointing out his “problematic” comments about race.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

And the search for relevance continues, seems these people really need something to make them feel important.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Who coordinates this stuff?

Most people can’t cancel a premium account on a smartphone. (The reason is complicated, but has to do with Spotify’s efforts to comply with Apple’s and Google’s app store rules while minimizing payouts to those companies.)​​So you have to cancel online:​​







How to quit Spotify and what you give up if you do


Last week, several prominent musicians including Neil Young and Joni Mitchell removed their back catalogs from Spotify.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Who coordinates this stuff?
> 
> Most people can’t cancel a premium account on a smartphone. (The reason is complicated, but has to do with Spotify’s efforts to comply with Apple’s and Google’s app store rules while minimizing payouts to those companies.)​​So you have to cancel online:​​
> 
> ...


Hostage situation? Sounds more like desparation.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> For all the controversy, I haven't seen anyone document anything that was said that was mis or disinformation.
> 
> Neil Young is a leftist and so are those that have joined him. They pretend to be edgy and rebellious, but they are simply dogmatic and unable to handle information that challenges their beliefs.


I think peddling the idea that space aliens infected you with glow in the dark worms that crawl out of your body and furniture might fit into the misinformation category.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> I think peddling the idea that space aliens infected you with glow in the dark worms that crawl out of your body and furniture might fit into the misinformation category.


Don't be talking about Art Bell like that. Lots of TV channels carry programs that are stretching the truth, at best. No one has gone after them yet with a warning label. I guess some types of misinformation are acceptable and some aren't. 

What they are forcing Spotify to do is implement the Fairness Doctrine. In essence, since liberals are so bad at radio and apparently podcasts, they want to force successful broadcasters to give up some of their time to the liberal point of view.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

“I’m a very liberal guy and a modern thinker in terms of politics. Neil doesn’t really do politics. He does Neil.” What does that mean? “Well he’s probably the most self-centred, self-obsessed, selfish person I know. He only thinks about Neil, period. 








David Crosby on love, music and rancour: ‘Neil Young is probably the most selfish person I know’


At 80, the superstar musician has survived heroin addiction, illness and tragedy to hit an unprecedented run of musical form. He discusses the joy of fatherhood, the pain of falling out with bandmates – and why Joni Mitchell is still the greatest




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

